
[video]Sean Kelly: comparison between Zope/Plone, RoR, Turbogears and J2EE - ifesdjeen
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6297126166376226181
======
davidw
If I'm going to watch a 36 minute video of "Sean Kelly", it's going to be of
him winning Paris Roubaix. Whatever this guy has to say can be summarized much
more succinctly on a page or two.

------
zeemonkee
This is ancient. Please add the year to the title.

~~~
ifesdjeen
that's quite impossible after an upvote and 2 comments

